# A Pond is Born!



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's the lowly beginnings...more pics to come as it takes shape!




























This is just the bare bones of the frame. Supports will be added in due time.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

not gonna say how many gallons huh









looks good so far


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

because this is the Pfury site i assume that Ps are gunna live in there but what kind and how many? or is that presently undecided?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

That is going to be real nice. I cant wait to see how it is going to turn out. Good luck!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

The inside dimensions are roughly 8 x 5 x 2. Sorry, no P's are going in there. Kinda funny that I post here but only in the Non-Piranha Discussion. Believe it or not, I don't even own any Piranhas. Innes actually asked me to check something out once, so I joined.

Anyways, the pond is going to house 2 Silver Arowanas (one right away, the other still has some growing out to do), a Jardini Aro (if he decides to behave), 2 Clown Knives, a Pacu, Tiger Shovelnose, and Motoro Stingray.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

arowanas looks so damn cool, they are 1 of my favorite fish but ive never owned one







i have to get a bigger tank for that


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

well its not piranhas but thats gunna be a cool ass tank


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dracofish said:


> The inside dimensions are roughly 8 x 5 x 2. Sorry, no P's are going in there. Kinda funny that I post here but only in the Non-Piranha Discussion. Believe it or not, I don't even own any Piranhas.


 hey me too, on all counts, regardless of my name, though i owned em in the past. Piranha Discussion and The Lounge are my only two stopping points most of the time.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

looking good man...keep the pics coming as u progress


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice 600 Gals


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet..looks very expensive


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Not really. We're trying to keep costs to minimum, otherwise we'd actually go with a home made tank. The most expensive part is the pump ($500 plus freight shipping). All in all, it shouldn't go much over $1,000.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Well, it's been revised yet again. We decided to make the frame taller (42"), to allow more space between the water surface and top. It's also 70" wide instead of 60". Here's a shot of me standing inside the frame just to show how big this thing is...










Be nice guys! <_<


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

so whats the progress on your pond now, at the moment?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

weres the pond going to go, in your livingroom?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Why dont you try to breed something in that tank?


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

o snap its eric said:


> Why dont you try to breed something in that tank?


 I see a female specimen in that "tank" already..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

she could easily breed a nice pair of grown dovii or umbee in that sucker!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

No Cichlids will infiltrate that pond. We had to put construction on hold because we got a shimpment in of 30 Bearded Dragon babies. Construction will resume again soon. Without the big Silver, we aren't in so much of a hurry. :sad:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

your right, what with allt he otehr fish u already got in there, it will be stocked enough

Still couldnt hurt to throw in a truckload of Convicts to cycle it with! then youll have a nice banquaet for the big guys


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

We'll cycle it with my Jag and Midas, probably. I've never lost a fish in a cycle, so we'll see.

The convict thing is a good idea, but my fish don't eat feeders, so I wouldn't want to spoil them on it.


----------

